# Installing a woodburner: Stovepipe through double brick wall



## crapbathroom (Dec 31, 2008)

We've decided to install a woodburner in our house, we have double brick walls in the area it is to be installed. Is there any additional support I would need when installing the stovepipe/chimney through the wall? Like a small lintel, etc.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello CrapBathRoom:
If the pipe is 6" or smaller I would not use a lintel. Please follow the installation instructions to the letter, especially concerning clearance from combustibles.
Glenn


----------

